# Afghan Interpreter for Six CF Bosses Wants to Come to Canada



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2009)

This, from the Canadian Press:


> Froggy cannot forget the horrific blast.
> 
> It was in early June 2008 as hundreds of Canadian and Afghan soldiers swept through villages in the dangerous Panjwaii district of Kandahar province.
> 
> ...



More on link, and more discussion on the issue here
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/85864.0
and here
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/89135.0


----------



## ballz (17 Dec 2009)

Well he's already done a lot more for this country than a lot of people we've let in have ever done, so why not?


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Dec 2009)

I was recently informed that the Interpreter from my tour in Iraq, Fil and his fam have been relocated to Perth.

I would gladly welcome him as a neighbour any day.

I fully support Froggy and his fam to be relocated to Canada. He's earned it.


OWDU


----------



## leroi (17 Dec 2009)

Mohammad (Froggy) Rahman, an Afghan interpreter who helped save the life of a Canadian soldier last year, is seen at an Afghan National Army military compound in Kandahar, Afghanistan, on Thursday, Dec. 17, 2009. The Taliban have threatened to kill him for working with the Canadian Forces. THE CANADIAN PRESS/Colin Perkel

I do hope he will be able to come to Canada with his family ... 

Edit: Removed photo at the request of The Canadian Press.


----------



## VIChris (17 Dec 2009)

I sure hope he and his family can make it over here. Men and women like him are so incredibly loyal, they make for the best new citizens we could ask for. Doubtless, should they be relocated, he will bring with him a family of hard working young folk who will contribute to Canada on the whole, and surely whatever community the settle into.  This is the type of news story - the Major's injuries notwithstanding - that needs to be heard more often.

For those of you who have been on tour, is this Froggy character typical of the interpreters you would have encountered? Are there many more like him we should be welcoming over here, should the want to move?


----------



## armyvern (17 Dec 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> This is the type of news story - the Major's injuries notwithstanding - that needs to be heard more often.



Actually, an even better news story would be the one announcing that this brave man and his family will be allowed into Canada forthwith.

I fail to see how an application to immigrate here could ever be justified in it's denial given that we currently have the likes of the Khadr family roaming about the streets. 

I wonder when the Liberals will start fighting to have "Froggy" and his family brought here? After they finish their fight for the return to Canada on behalf of the terrorist Khadr locked up south of us?


----------



## old fart (17 Dec 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Actually, an even better news story would be the one announcing that this brave man and his family will be allowed into Canada forthwith.
> 
> I fail to see how an application to immigrate here could ever be justified in it's denial given that we currently have the likes of the Khadr family roaming about the streets.
> 
> I wonder when the Liberals will start fighting to have "Froggy" and his family brought here? After they finish their fight for the return to Canada on behalf of the terrorist Khadr locked up south of us?



Nice one....totally concur.


----------



## armyvern (17 Dec 2009)

old fart said:
			
		

> Nice one....totally concur.



Oh, I'm quite sure that this is the commom sentiment around here ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Dec 2009)

Why bring him here when he should be installed as the Afghan president?


----------

